# Breeding German Blue Rams.



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

Last week I decided that I'll put a pair of them into a 10g tank to see what happen. And tonight I came home to see to see this.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Very spiffy. Nature took its course.


----------



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

well today they hatched but i don't know where all the fry when. not on the rock anymore maybe got relocated?
who knows.... will see in 4-5 days if there is any free swimming.
update to come


----------

